# before and after pix



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i hate this fish!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

OH WOW! Sorry. He started out beautiful! Is that a chunk of his tail in his mouth in the 2nd pic?!?!


----------



## BettaBob (Mar 3, 2010)

Probably means he is stressed out.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh no!! His tail was gorgeous! It looks like a huge chunk of his tail in his mouth!


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

yes...:-( i dont know what to do. i know his fins will never be the same.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my word!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I've never seen tailbiting THAT bad! Geez!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Your poor fish did that because you said you hated him.POOR FISH!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

The Mira stressed him out!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Your poor fish did that because you said you hated him.POOR FISH!


 What??? anyway i'm very very sorry about your betta's tail


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, well, he is one mad betta, sorry about his little tail.
Maybe he got SUPER mad at his tail thinking it was a more handsome betta and decided to kill it. Which was his tail.
Wow,


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Jayy read under her pic!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ahhhh! That's terrible! Hope you can resolve his psych issues.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

That's horrible!! O_O I've never seen tail biting that bad!

But he's still beautiful ^^"


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ugh! Doesn't it drive you crazy when they do that!? Poor guy was so handsome, too!


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

i cant look at him right now..


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Anything new that you added to his tank or did you have him in a smaller container? I had a Betta chew his tail during a 2hr move, but it's healing now.


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

his in a smaller tank right now. somebody told me to put a kattapang extract. i hope his fins will grow.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive been using IAL and they work amazing for re-growth. Just throw a leaf in the tank, keep an eye out for mold (which can develop, if it does just make some IAL tea)

No worries.....just keep him away from too much light and mirrors.....his fins will heal....he needs some lovin!


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Wow that was a very nice tail....


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

thanks guys.. i think IAL is not available here in my place. i should try katapang leaf. anyway, how long does it take to grow his fins?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Yikes.* Get that mirror out of there and give him a leafy silk plant or two for security. Poor thing.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

A bit of salt would also help.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

It took my betta about 2weeks to start to see regrowth, but it has accelerated since i added the IAL....a LOT!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Ugh! Doesn't it drive you crazy when they do that!? Poor guy was so handsome, too!


wow i never had this problem but i also never knew that they chew off their own tail.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

andyong111 said:


> thanks guys.. i think IAL is not available here in my place. i should try katapang leaf. anyway, how long does it take to grow his fins?


it might take a while for the fins to grow back because they were long fluent fins. they were beautiful before but im sure they will grow back soon. get epsom salt that might work to and stress zyme or stress coat. and im sorry for your poor fish why do you hate him?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

andyong111 said:


> thanks guys.. i think IAL is not available here in my place. i should try katapang leaf. anyway, how long does it take to grow his fins?


It takes quite a while. Once of my boys got over the divider in March and tore off most of my other betta's fins, and he's still in the process of growing them back. Still has a long way to go...

Edit: I just use aquarium salt though, I don't have IAL or katapang. Those owuld probably help speed up the recovery process.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes it will take a while. Treat it with salt also put lots of plants so he feels secure and no mirrors and tapping on the glass. My bettas fins grew back in 4 days.


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

i hate him after he ate his own fins. after all the time i gave to him. bad fish! i hope his fins will grow back and hope he wont bite it again coz if he does, i will cut all his fins! just kidding guys. thanks anyway. i will update pix here like every week so you could see his fins re-grow.


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

as of 5/14/10


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

